# Home automation/lighting



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Greetings! It has been a while since I have been around. I changed over to a gmail account a few years ago and apparently I have not been getting my mail from here LOL I think I have it all updated and I can get mail from the forums now.

SlaughterHouse Cinemas is still going strong, 6 years now! Nothing much has changed, I updated a few years ago to an Epson 8350 1080P Projector but that's about it LOL

What I would like to know is what people are doing for home automation/lighting now I need to replaced my three light switches as the old X10 still just doesn't work anymore. 

I still have my Logitech Harmony Remote but its the old 390 series? I have been looking at the WiFi Z-Wave Lutron options, but before I bought anything I wanted to know what others have/think. At this point all I need is 3 dimmers for the theater lighting. but I may expand to the rest of the house.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you looked at Insteon? I have Insteon lighting throughout our current home, and have had Insteon, UPB, and X-10 on my previous homes. Insteon is a nice inexpensive switch, and if you buy them from WWW.Smarthome.com you get a longer replacement warranty than buying them elsewhere. If you have a Costco membership they are offering a nice deal too.


----------

